# Reserved Waterfowl Drawing .............



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

Successful ,,,,Harsens Island


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

congrats - that is a hard one to get. i assume you have hunted there?


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Got drawn for the PM youth hunt at Fish Point. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Duckhunter66 (Nov 24, 2013)

0 for 2 so far..


----------



## propbuster (Mar 4, 2004)

1 for 6 at Shi. Looks like I better finish getting the boat ready. Opening morning. Now need a good draw with all the crop damage done by the Summer Flood.


----------



## marshman (Nov 29, 2005)

0-4 shi... hope the walleye move up the river lol


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Harsens opening day pm youth!!!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Pm youth hunt at Harsen's. Buddy pulled same. Daughter put in as well, lets see if we're guaranteed draw 38 or higher!

Too bad we all can't pull a card and take the highest draw.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

0-4


----------



## SL80 (Mar 5, 2012)

Unsuccessful even with the youth preference. We drew the last 2 years so I guess we were due to miss one.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Pm youth hunt at Harsen's. Buddy pulled same. Daughter put in as well, lets see if we're guaranteed draw 38 or higher!
> 
> Too bad we all can't pull a card and take the highest draw.


Thanks for making my odds better also.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Successful...... FP second day am


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

2 for 4 Harsens send day am. my buddy's so did not get it for youth pm hunt. I thought that is a sure thing.


----------



## onebad800 (Apr 28, 2003)

is there a youth preference? i wish i had known i would have had my son put in as well?maybe next year.


----------



## ThumbDweller (Aug 2, 2007)

0 for 5 so far......


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Successful...... FP second day am


update.... 4 out of 6


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

The losing streak continues. Oh for 21 years and counting. Got a good feeling about next year though (he said with tongue stuck firmly in cheek!).


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

onebad800 said:


> is there a youth preference? i wish i had known i would have had my son put in as well?maybe next year.


For the opening day PM hunts you have to have at least one youth in your party, and no more than 2 adults. There is no preference for youth hunters, but you have a better chance because fewer people put in for those choices.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

0 fer 2...again.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

finally gonna be here for opener (later this year) and we are 0-4 on the draw. oh well. i have a boat/decoys available


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

fsamie1 said:


> 2 for 4 Harsens send day am. my buddy's so did not get it for youth pm hunt. I thought that is a sure thing.


See you there a buddy got that one also.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

3/3, daughter pulled Harsen's pm youth also. So after 0/3, 0/3, and 1/3 we go 3/3 and can't use two of them.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

0 for 30 years at Harsens, including this year....



jfn said:


> Successful ,,,,Harsens Island


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep I'm 0-15yrs. We got 1-4 in my group... So at least I'll be hunting unless I piss him off


----------



## Pat P (Nov 19, 2013)

jfn said:


> Successful ,,,,Harsens Island


If I bought my application online, where can I find my customer ID# to look up results?


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Pat P said:


> If I bought my application online, where can I find my customer ID# to look up results?


If you are a resident, I believe that your customer id is your drivers license number. They also send you an email receipt that has this number.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

deadduck365 said:


> See you there a buddy got that one also.


see you, we got to win another draw.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

:rant: NOOoo GOOD


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

I struck out again, but a buddies kid got opening day PM youth at SHI so ill be there.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, 0 for the last 4 years for FP. Not sure what the odds are.


----------



## Hisoutdoorsman (May 20, 2009)

3-3 FP opening evening; myself and both my boys. Drew last year (1-3) opening evening as well and had a great hunt even though we drew dead last for the hunt.


----------



## jabelism (Oct 29, 2011)

Put in for Shi. 0-3


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

0 for 2 at shiawassee. Darn, actually have the weekend off work too.


----------



## 5-alive (Aug 18, 2003)

Successful...... FP second day am
(only 1 app this year, last year we were 0-6!)


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

It's a conspiracy man, the DNR doesn't want us to see how many apply or they're afraid we will know the odds are horrible and stop with our donatIons.

Says the guy who blindly applies for elk each year.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I find it amazing the same guys get it repetitively and there are guys that have never gotten it. My dad who has done it since day one has never gotten it. All of my friends and I have gotten at least one. One has gotten it twice. My daughter got it this year on first try.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

deadduck365 said:


> I find it amazing the same guys get it repetitively and there are guys that have never gotten it. My dad who has done it since day one has never gotten it. All of my friends and I have gotten at least one. One has gotten it twice. My daughter got it this year on first try.


if your daughter is youth, odds are so much better for the youth its night and day vs. standard opening morning. did she apply for a youth afternoon hunt?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

They used to publish all the numbers. Your odds of a youth draw or second day are substantially greater than opening day morning.


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

We went 1-3 Saturday am at Shiawassee. Steve


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> It's a conspiracy man, the DNR doesn't want us to see how many apply or they're afraid we will know the odds are horrible and stop with our donatIons.


I was pretty impressed with the data that Missouri publishes about their reservation system. Their system is a little different, in that they have reserved spots all year long not just on opening weekend, but still nice to have a little data to look at when filling out your application.

https://huntfish.mdc.mo.gov/hunting...erfowl-draws/waterfowl-reservations/waterfowl


----------



## Matt.tzew (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry! You are unsuccessful in the 2017 Reserved Waterfowl drawing.


----------



## Bonster (Sep 20, 2017)

First time I entered the draw. Fish Point AM opening day !! Pretty excited


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I did not even enter. I will hunt private property on opening day, or not go. No more "zoo visits" for me. It's just not worth the effort.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Thing is, you get picked, but at Harsen's there's still 40 parties in the draw. We saw a lot of people walking in after the am hunt with little to show for it. Some people piled them up but they were a minority.

If we hadn't picked, I'd be hitting a little local spot that sees maybe 10 birds but eight will decoy. Just hopefully not all at once.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if your daughter is youth, odds are so much better for the youth its night and day vs. standard opening morning. did she apply for a youth afternoon hunt?


Yes she applied for youth. I have also for the past 3 years and never got it.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

Gonna whine like a little B but 3 of us apply every year and we've drawn once in 18 years


----------



## 5-alive (Aug 18, 2003)

jwinks said:


> If you are a resident, I believe that your customer id is your drivers license number. They also send you an email receipt that has this number.


Anybody get the email yet?


----------



## ON ICE (Sep 17, 2006)

5-alive said:


> Anybody get the email yet?


E-mail for what? If you bought your license online you'll get an e-mail confirming your purchase and it'll have a file you can save for future reference. For the drawings you'll have to check for yourself to see if you got drawn or not.


----------



## 5-alive (Aug 18, 2003)

jwinks - said you get an email confirmation #


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

5-alive said:


> jwinks - said you get an email confirmation #


You get a confirmation email when you purchase the application in August. the probably print you the same receipt when you do it in person. 

The ID number will be on that receipt.


----------



## jfn (Apr 24, 2011)

ID # is your Drivers License # Go onto the DNR site to check drawing results .


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

5-alive said:


> Anybody get the email yet?


1. Go to this website: https://secure1.state.mi.us/rssdraw/
2. Select 2017 Reserved Waterfowl
3. Enter your driver's license number in the customer id field.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

two years in a row i've gotten FP second day AM. Unbelievable that so many people have gone for so long without ever receiving a draw.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

JoeJoeFoster said:


> two years in a row i've gotten FP second day AM. Unbelievable that so many people have gone for so long without ever receiving a draw.


Most people put in for opening day am, therefore the odds are low. In 2015 it was ~3% for FP opening day am, and about 20% for the other three hunts at FP.


----------



## Rainbowjack (Jul 10, 2015)

Shi opening morning. 1st time ever successful. havnt shot at a duck in 10 years maybe lol


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Got invited to hunt with my buddy shi town opening morning! I'm excited as I've never been. I've been looking at the bird counts and there's half as many ducks there as there were last week. Is this due to lack of water?


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

jwinks said:


> Most people put in for opening day am, therefore the odds are low. In 2015 it was ~3% for FP opening day am, and about 20% for the other three hunts at FP.


Wow! ~3% on opening morning is a low chance. Didn't realize it was that low.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

For what it's worth I put in for second day usually (dad typically works saturday) and havent been drawn for shiawassee in a while.


----------



## JoeJoeFoster (Dec 12, 2013)

Ash said:


> For what it's worth I put in for second day usually (dad typically works saturday) and havent been drawn for shiawassee in a while.


I've always put in for second day due to probably a greater chance, but didn't realize the odds were this low for opening morning at FP.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Wow, I should feel lucky then. I got am opening day FP


----------

